# Happy Ending for Tri-Colored girl from Tampa



## rattiblue1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey guys! Remember Penelope? Well I ended up adopting her about a week ish ago. She's a precious little girl.
I bonded with her the first few days and now she's finally meeting my current females Nikki and Brie. 
There's the before and after pic in their play tank! I'm hoping to move her in in my pet manor by Monday! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rattiblue1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*rat manor!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm so happy for you! I considered taking Penelope but the timing wasn't right. Thanks for giving her a great home - she looks really happy!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe yay 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

so cute!!!


----------



## rattiblue1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, she was a great addition 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm so glad you were able to take her. She looks very happy. I know she will be well taken care of!


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Ah! You got the cutie tri-color girl. She's so cute.
Just wondering, did you name your girls after the Bella twins?


----------

